# Just Updated!!!!



## dcoates (May 21, 2008)

I have just updated my site and as most have told me to do the ads a re history but I have also totally redone the site except for the galleries I like them so I kept them.

Any feed back good or bad I can take it.

Thanks Doug


----------



## dcoates (May 23, 2008)

Is anyone going to give me any feedback on my site?


----------



## saltface (May 23, 2008)

Your website is down.
I don't see a valid A record.


----------



## saltface (May 23, 2008)

I see why. You might want to fix your sig (the href doesn't match).
The top banner is a little large. On my work computer (768px high), it's taking up a lot of room.


----------



## dcoates (May 23, 2008)

Repaired link in signature!


----------

